# wavy vinyl siding



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Doesn't look that bad from the pix. But it can get "wavy" if they didn't leave enough space on the ends....or solidly nailed it in at some places and not others (solidly nailed equals bad in this case) ron


----------



## kidonike (Oct 23, 2014)

*siding*

Ya, they came back out to check for those things---or so they said. There was a spot on the front of the house where it was too tight or too long and couldnt move. It bubbled out, they replaced that. Im not sure, this side just looks different.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Combination of any of the following: cheap/weak panel, over nailed, poor sheathing substrate condition, out of level.

Doesn't look terrible but it doesn't look good.


----------



## kidonike (Oct 23, 2014)

*siding*

it also seems to look worse when its humid. i dont know why that is.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

May be because condensation on the walls making it stand out more.
Temperatures is the only thing that should be effecting it.
Should be able to take a look at the ends of that siding where it tucks in behind the outside corner on a cool day before the sun beats down on it to see it's still cut to long.
Vinyl expands and contracts quite a bit from temperature changes.
If it's cool there should be at least a 3/8" gap.
If it was mine I'd be pulling a few pieces loose to check for how far apart the nails are spaced, making sure the nails where not tight and where in the middle of the hole.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Reason 642 why I hate vinyl siding.


----------



## gdc (Aug 17, 2014)

I went to home depot recently and noticed a development built next to the store. the vinyl siding on just about every home there was wavy. it was about 10 am . but really, I have to say, that is the nature of the product. they say vinyl is final :whistling2::no:.


----------

